# Cappuccino shots



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I have read that it's recommend that one shot up to 10oz cup. But do most people use 2 shots for a 6oz cup

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

I thought it was thirds for cappucino, 1/3 espresso 1/3 steamed milk 1/3 foam, so two shots for a 6oz drink should be about right.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah 2 shots in 6oz here


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

inaboxmedia said:


> I have read that it's recommend that one shot up to 10oz cup.


What was the source of that wildly incorrect information?


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

inaboxmedia said:


> I have read that it's recommend that one shot up to 10oz cup. But do most people use 2 shots for a 6oz cup
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


It's always open to debate I suppose but to me a Cappuccino is a third espresso, a third steamed milk and a third foam, so if you assume a double shot is 2oz then 6oz is bang on for "proper" ratio Cappuccino. One shot in a 10oz cup is a weak latte with foam. I'm generally not one for knocking Costa/ Nero/ Starbucks et al but I do blame them for an increasing preference for quantity over quality (and, perhaps, authenticity).

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm sure the Origin poster stated 2 shots once passed 10oz to keep strength up, sure it's on there poster, Was also told by a sensory judge that one shot would be fine for a 6oz cup . Have always used two myself . Just wondered... So many sources of info about.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Glenn said:


> What was the source of that wildly incorrect information?


 I am not supporting this ratio but I earlier this evening read this artical and thought that would be a tasteless cup of cappacino.

http://circolo.illy.com/_Steaming-Milk-Everything-You-Need-to-Know/blog/5712277/194095.html


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Glenn said:


> What was the source of that wildly incorrect information?


Read this earlier, coincidentally, and thought then what a weak,milky cappuccino it would be.

http://circolo.illy.com/_Steaming-Milk-Everything-You-Need-to-Know/blog/5712277/194095.html


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry to rake up old topics. Just found this to be very interesting about shot sizes for Caps

http://www.jimseven.com/2010/12/26/the-cappuccino/


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Also on the subject of caps, which I have never been a huge fan off, is a topping traditional or something we do over here. And what do people around here use?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Depends on how strong / weak you like your cappu..........LOL

Italian size cappu = 1 single espresso. USA size cappu = "3,4,5,6,etc..."


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

At home we follow WBC style cappuccino - split pour into 2 x 5oz tulips, steamed milk with creamy quite deep microfoam. Its quite a small luxurious drink all about texture and sweetness. Most cafes serving this up wouild be met with ''is that it?'' seeing how small it is.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think we are getting mixed up between proper drinks that we serve in the house, and glasses of milk served in Costa etc, masquerading as cappuccinos. Come on, has anyone here really served themselves a 20 ounce milk based drink with a couple of three dodgy shots chucked in?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

6oz of any milk based coffee is too much for me. I cant understand how someone can enjoy a cardboard bucket full of what can be loosely termed as coffee


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Starbucks / Costa etc have not helped the public perception that >size = >value for money.

For me quality = value for money. The biggest milk drink Bantam would ever serve will be 8oz which wouldnt be listed as a Cappuccino anyway


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think all chains use the same Seattle high milk ratios do they? Costa keep to the more traditional italian proportions if i remember right...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

They offer 3 sizes on the cappu - Primo, Medio and Massimo


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

autopilot said:


> Also on the subject of caps, which I have never been a huge fan off, is a topping traditional or something we do over here. And what do people around here use?


I think the chocolate, whipped cream and the rest are more Viennese than Italian. I would guess most purists here would spurn such and stick to the simple rule of thirds.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ Ah ok so the discussion is the overall size of the drink rather than the ratios.

I don't tend to order cappus when out as the froth is usually overdone and just sits there like a raft, so latte is safer


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

My original Question was regarding the number of shots for a 6oz cup. Origin Coffee (poster they sell) recommend 1 shot. any higher than a 10oz cup two shots. I was also taught this by a sensory judge. Looking at the James H Blog he seems to do something similar, as with europe. Yet most independents use 2shots. I guess judging by starbucks adding an extra shot into a drink (can't remember what drink it was now) The uk likes its strong coffees.

It just made me think yesterday reading Tims reply @ Tutbury Tea house that customers thought the coffee was too strong. Although it sounds they were used to some pretty weak coffee before.

I'm not actually sure what my question is!  was just curious to see how many shots people use.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

inaboxmedia said:


> My original Question was regarding the number of shots for a 6oz cup. Origin Coffee (poster they sell) recommend 1 shot. any higher than a 10oz cup two shots. I was also taught this by a sensory judge. Looking at the James H Blog he seems to do something similar, as with europe. Yet most independents use 2shots. I guess judging by starbucks adding an extra shot into a drink (can't remember what drink it was now) The uk likes its strong coffees.
> 
> It just made me think yesterday reading Tims reply @ Tutbury Tea house that *customers thought the coffee was too strong. Although it sounds they were used to some pretty weak coffee before.*I'm not actually sure what my question is!  was just curious to see how many shots people use.


It may have been 'too strong' due to incorrectly pulled shots of the Extract espresso blend (rather than too many shots) its hard to see without being there. The coffee before hand was barely recognisable as coffee.

Tutbury are waiting for a batch of cups to match the espresso cups (which I really liked) - they can then standardise the cup volume versus number of shots ratio - at the moment its all over the place


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I guess a lot comes down to pallet on this subject, however the rules of thirds for a cappuccino is as it should be, I prefer a third ratio cap or cortado first thing then longer drinks like a 9 oz cafe latte through the day. But in answer to the question. If the shot is pulled and extracted right the 2x2x2oz ratio should be perfect.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

As James H Points out, "Outside of the last 5 years I've yet to find any evidence or history of a double shot six ounce cappuccino existing to give it any form of tradition. Just very interesting. Where did the third rule come from?"

I do think the Industry needs some kind of standards. Example is looking at how to make a Cortado or piccolo! Everyone does it different....

By the way Gary. I Wasn't having a dig at your coffee day. It just made me think about shot sizes etc.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

inaboxmedia said:


> As James H Points out, "Outside of the last 5 years I've yet to find any evidence or history of a double shot six ounce cappuccino existing to give it any form of tradition. Just very interesting. Where did the third rule come from?"
> 
> I do think the Industry needs some kind of standards. Example is looking at how to make a Cortado or piccolo! Everyone does it different....
> 
> By the way Gary. * I Wasn't having a dig at your coffee day. *It just made me think about shot sizes etc.


Didnt think you were


----------

